# Master Equipment - Small Pet Grooming Table



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been thinking of getting this grooming table for a while. The main reason is because the Meemer will not stand up while I trim her feet, etc. I remember seeing it in the background of a picture posted on SM. Was it Pat?

So, anyone have any comments or recommendations?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Are you talking about the round one that sits on top of a table or counter? I have one, but hardly ever use it. It is great that it has the noose & arm, so occasionally I do use it, but most of the time it is much easier to just lay a towel on the counter with the dogs on top.

Both dogs get tired during a full groom, but London will literally let herself choke if I use the noose. I end up having to put my hand under her tummy to hold her up anyway. I just deal with it now, I've become really good at supporting the dogs while scissoring, clipping, etc. BUT, I think just about everyone else who has one loves it...so I am the exception, I think. LOL


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a goose neck (which I bought from a professional groomer catalog) noose that I use to secure Kitzel on a sideboard table in the kitchen. It works great. I have even used a large wooden (w/an Ikea rubber top cut to fit) lazy susan to move him around. I put the noose on his belly sometimes to do the feet. I don't do a full groom on him but I may start one of these days again.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LJSquishy said:


> Are you talking about the round one that sits on top of a table or counter? I have one, but hardly ever use it. It is great that it has the noose & arm, so occasionally I do use it, but most of the time it is much easier to just lay a towel on the counter with the dogs on top.
> 
> Both dogs get tired during a full groom, but London will literally let herself choke if I use the noose. I end up having to put my hand under her tummy to hold her up anyway. I just deal with it now, I've become really good at supporting the dogs while scissoring, clipping, etc. BUT, I think just about everyone else who has one loves it...so I am the exception, I think. LOL



Yes, that is what I'm talking about. And I fear that MiMI would also struggles to l lie down. She is the laziest critter on earth!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have one and love it. I bring it out when I have new puppies to work with, otherwise I use my regular grooming table and noose.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I loved that grooming table! And used it all the time until I bought a regular grooming table that I leave up in my kitchen 24/7 :blush:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

_Cheapo here:_ I have no grooming table of any sort......use the kitchen counter and the livingroom floor. Yep. ((sigh))


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, alrighty then...I'm off to look for the best price. Pink or blue, pink or blue, pink or blue? I'll ask MiMi...her favorite color is purple.B)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Guess what? I comes in purple too! :aktion033::aktion033: I just bought one for $61.25 total. Ray will be so pleased, he would have put up with pink, but he would have been conceding to the princess...again.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

almitra said:


> _Cheapo here:_ I have no grooming table of any sort......use the kitchen counter and the livingroom floor. Yep. ((sigh))


I sit on the sofa to _brush _the dogs. There is hair everywhere. You know what is really useful for the counter? A yoga mat! Cut to the size you want. They sell them at CVS and such places for very little $. That's for trimming and such.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I've been using the toilet bowl cover with a mat on top (horrible, I know, but it's close to the floor in case he jumps or accidentally falls) This little table seems like a good alternative! :thumbsup: Thanks Sylvia!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I have been thinking of getting this grooming table for a while. The main reason is because the Meemer will not stand up while I trim her feet, etc. I remember seeing it in the background of a picture posted on SM. Was it Pat?
> 
> So, anyone have any comments or recommendations?


I got a small one from PetEdge a while back and I love it. It's the only way I can keep Rocky somewhat still for me to groom him. He knows when he's on that table he's getting groomed. It has a small noose and I put it around him loosely and he stays there and doesn't try to move. I love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I sit on the sofa to _brush _the dogs. There is hair everywhere. You know what is really useful for the counter? A yoga mat! Cut to the size you want. They sell them at CVS and such places for very little $. That's for trimming and such.


 Thanks for the thrifty tip, Sylvia! The counter can get kinda slippery when wet...LOL!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Dianne, I got mine from Pet Edge too, the price with shipping was less than anywhere. I can't wait for it to come. It took me a while, but now I can't wait. I love to groom my dogs, but any way that makes it faster and easier is a boon. Ray stands like a statue, 'cause he is my good boy. But, the Meemer lays down on the job...'cause she is one lazy little bitch.:wub: One totally gorgeous lazy little female canine.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bibu said:


> I've been using the toilet bowl cover with a mat on top (horrible, I know, but it's close to the floor in case he jumps or accidentally falls) This little table seems like a good alternative! :thumbsup: Thanks Sylvia![/QUOTE
> 
> If you want to wait for a trusted review, I'll let you know. But, I got trusted reviews here, so I did it. Pet Edge is the place to go for the best price.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sylvia, I don't think you'll be sorry you purchased it. I am anxious to hear how you like it. Remember, each time you groom, it will get better. Patience and practice...that's what I keep in mind. Giving treats helps too.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Sylvia, I don't think you'll be sorry you purchased it. I am anxious to hear how you like it. Remember, each time you groom, it will get better. Patience and practice...that's what I keep in mind. Giving treats helps too.


Thanks for the encouragement, Dianne. You are so right about the treats. Meemer will endure just about any torture, if she knows it will end in a treat. However, she just doesn't get that sometimes she needs to STAND for torture before a treat. I'm hoping the noose will keep her upright...My baby girl is just like my last baby girl...lazy to the bone...lazy as lazy can be...until there are yummies involved. Snooze & snack..that's her motto.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the Pet Edge table top grooming table, we have it in pink.
I have a different system for using it.
I have never used the noose, instead I use a step in harness attached by a cord to the table's arm.
I will find a pic to show.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> Are you talking about the round one that sits on top of a table or counter? I have one, but hardly ever use it. It is great that it has the noose & arm, so occasionally I do use it, but most of the time it is much easier to just lay a towel on the counter with the dogs on top.
> 
> Both dogs get tired during a full groom, but London will literally let herself choke if I use the noose. I end up having to put my hand under her tummy to hold her up anyway. I just deal with it now, I've become really good at supporting the dogs while scissoring, clipping, etc. BUT, I think just about everyone else who has one loves it...so I am the exception, I think. LOL


Lisa, I understand about your London...as I have a Paris! :w00t:
I was thinking about London when I posted above about how I use the table.


So here is the picture of my grooming table:
the noose is backwards with the clip dangling down,
which I attach the the step in harness.
Sure the harness covers a bit of hair that I trim off later.
But I never have to worry about my dog jumping, slipping, or pulling on their neck.
This gives you both hands free. 


This is where I groom my 3 fav "clients" 










On the left is a red empty coffee canister, which I put all the cut off hair in.
The various baskets have grooming supplies, and the wheeled tower cart has some things in the drawers and the hair dryer sits on top.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Can you believe it? It is already here...wow what service. I set it up and tried it out on the girl. She wasn't really scared, but I've never seen her actually be afraid of anything. All the same, it may take a while for her to actually be comfortable with a noose. I'll let you know how it goes when I give her a full groom. But it seems great.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Canada said:


> Lisa, I understand about your London...as I have a Paris! :w00t:
> I was thinking about London when I posted above about how I use the table.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very clever idea about the noose! Thanks for sharing! I may have to get mine out and try it again that way! :chili::thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Can you believe it? It is already here...wow what service. I set it up and tried it out on the girl. She wasn't really scared, but I've never seen her actually be afraid of anything. All the same, it may take a while for her to actually be comfortable with a noose. I'll let you know how it goes when I give her a full groom. But it seems great.


I'm so glad you like it...I have it in blue...ofcourse, LOL. Rocky stands but sometimes gets lazy and will lay down. I just put my hand under his belly and say, Stand. He gets back up. When I do his belly he keeps getting down. I wish I had a trick for that one. Other than that, I keep the noose pretty loose now because he knows to stay there. I always kept it on the loose side because I think he thinks he can't go anywhere and that's enough. I was always afraid of choking him, but maybe I'm doing it wrong. It works for him though. Let us know how it goes!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Cosy said:


> That's a very clever idea about the noose! Thanks for sharing! I may have to get mine out and try it again that way! :chili::thumbsup:


What a good idea! The only problem with Rocky is he matts up with the step in harness. So I'd be defeating myself. Actually, he's pretty used to it now and does pretty well. I have the table since November and been grooming him on it every couple of days to give him a good face wash : ) I thought it was a great find for the money and Rocky is small enough to still have room on it. Sometimes he circles around though and so then I just do his other side. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Dianne, my boy Ray is good like Rocky, but the bitch is just plain lazy. Honestly, she is the best of the best when subjected to detailed grooming, but she always wants to lay down and nap.

So, I tried the noose just to trim her lips, wash her face and do her top knot. Afterward, I gave her a good treat. She will endure any form of torture, if she knows there will be food at the end. 

Speaking of which....it is the first time I trimmed the hair around her lips. A casual observer might not notice any difference, but to me it is major. Her black lips show and she looks happier. Why didn't I think of this before?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Jill - Thanks for the harness tip! I am totally going to try that out next grooming session!!! Thanks!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Have you used the table yet? How do you like it? I am thinking about purchasing one too. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It helps to have a noose to keep the lazy one standing a little longer. My MiMi at 7+ pounds is actually a little too big to be comfortable on it though. It is for a very small dog. However, it is stable and of good quality for the price. The table is perfect, my dog is just a little bit too big....LOL.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Canada said:


> I love the Pet Edge table top grooming table, we have it in pink.
> I have a different system for using it.
> I have never used the noose, instead I use a step in harness attached by a cord to the table's arm.
> I will find a pic to show.



I just read this and WHAT A GOOD IDEA!! Thanks for sharing! most of the time the dogs are all very good (on our pet edge table - that we love), but when you are doing the matts on the tails - they are not so good. Thanks!!
:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I used this table at Dianne's house (Rocky's Mom) when I was giving her a grooming lesson, and I really liked it. It's great for fluffs that are learning what grooming is all about.

Been grooming way too long and I'm pretty lazy. I use one of my ring side grooming tables (the kind that folds in half). It's the prefect height for one of my chairs and I prefer to sit when I'm grooming. I do have a full size table that's left over from when I was showing the Lhasas, but I'm just to lazy to get it out. The fold up is usually up in the corner of my great room.

I never need the noose -- all of my fluffs learn as puppies what grooming is all about. I was a little concerned when Secret came last year, but having been a show dog, she has grooming down pat.


----------

